# How much does Satan know?



## Richard King (Nov 26, 2008)

Does Satan know who the elect are?

I should know the answer to this but I want to get input and perhaps some biblical references.

Thanks.


----------



## Jon Lake (Nov 26, 2008)

I think satan's knowledge is limited to what God wishes it to be (Martin Luther:"The Devil is God's Devil." If the Lord did not wish the adversary to know a person or persons were elect, He could blind Satan to this, if it served God's perfect plan for Satan to know, he would. (All this to say, I doubt there is a pat answer, this is something in the spiritual realm and as such....we are limited in what we might surmise.) Blessings.


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Nov 26, 2008)

I don't think that Scripture ever implies that Satan is either omniscient, omnipotent, or omnipresent. So, my answer to the OP is No, he does not know who is elect.


----------



## Pergamum (Nov 26, 2008)

Jon Lake said:


> I think satan's knowledge is limited to what God wishes it to be (Martin Luther:"The Devil is God's Devil." If the Lord did not wish the adversary to know a person or persons were elect, He could blind Satan to this, if it served God's perfect plan for Satan to know, he would. (All this to say, I doubt there is a pat answer, this is something in the spiritual realm and as such....we are limited in what we might surmise.) Blessings.



Can you get me the bibliographical citation for that Luther quote? I would like to quote it and cite it.


----------



## nicnap (Dec 4, 2008)

Pergamum said:


> Jon Lake said:
> 
> 
> > I think satan's knowledge is limited to what God wishes it to be (Martin Luther:"The Devil is God's Devil." If the Lord did not wish the adversary to know a person or persons were elect, He could blind Satan to this, if it served God's perfect plan for Satan to know, he would. (All this to say, I doubt there is a pat answer, this is something in the spiritual realm and as such....we are limited in what we might surmise.) Blessings.
> ...



It is not exactly what you are looking for, but it can be drawn from Job. Satan answers to God...he didn't even think of Job until God pointed him out to Satan.


----------



## Jon Lake (Dec 4, 2008)

Pergamum said:


> Jon Lake said:
> 
> 
> > I think satan's knowledge is limited to what God wishes it to be (Martin Luther:"The Devil is God's Devil." If the Lord did not wish the adversary to know a person or persons were elect, He could blind Satan to this, if it served God's perfect plan for Satan to know, he would. (All this to say, I doubt there is a pat answer, this is something in the spiritual realm and as such....we are limited in what we might surmise.) Blessings.
> ...


Brother, I found that quote by Luther LONG ago, I am not sure where I found it, just stuck in my noggin. Any Luther Scholars on the PB who know the source for that. (Blush)


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 4, 2008)

Satan even knows your PIN number, but his claws can't push the keypad on the ATM.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Dec 4, 2008)

Pergamum said:


> Satan even knows your PIN number, but his claws can't push the keypad on the ATM.





-----Added 12/4/2008 at 11:09:21 EST-----

Is Satan a spirit?

How does a spiritual being relate to the physical world? That is, does a spiritual being have "space" or mass or matter that in some way has a definite "space or size" limit in the physical order?


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 5, 2008)

He seemed to have a form in Gen 3... and he is called a dragon, though this could describe his ferocity as well as his form. It seems spirits can take on physical substance, but I would love to explore that more.


----------



## Zeno333 (Dec 19, 2008)

SolaScriptura said:


> Pergamum said:
> 
> 
> > Satan even knows your PIN number, but his claws can't push the keypad on the ATM.
> ...



Good question....when Christians are given "Eternal Life", is time involved?? I would imagine that what we know of as "space" is not involved, so I would imagine that "time" in the sense that we know of it, also is not involved.

Speaking of time, here is an interesting web site on a novel theory as to what "time" really is. Go to

Grand Unification & Time - Welcome


----------



## Theognome (Dec 19, 2008)

He'll know the minute you tell him, "Get behind me, Satan!" Perhaps a better question would be 'do the Elect recognize the wolf in sheep's clothing?'

Theognome


----------



## Zeno333 (Dec 19, 2008)

Theognome said:


> He'll know the minute you tell him, "Get behind me, Satan!" Perhaps a better question would be 'do the Elect recognize the wolf in sheep's clothing?'
> 
> Theognome



On a slightly different note, I am not a spiritual Charismatic at all, BUT, I do believe that some can recognize the spiritually dead among us....I can attest to that personally. That is what got my started on my journey witnessing to the New Age Movement...Years ago I went to a "Unity School of Christianity" church in Houston, TX, not knowing at al what they were about. To me, they were like spiritually dead people walking around, strange experience...that got me started on finding out what they were all about....I also at that visit read a brochure they published where they said the Bible was a "tool" that they used, their use of the word "tool" got me suspicious.


----------



## jawyman (Dec 19, 2008)

Luther Quote is from The Theology of Martin Luther

APA

* Althaus, P. (1996). The theology of Martin Luther. Philadelphia: Fortress Press.

Chicago (Author-Date)

* Althaus, Paul. 1996. The theology of Martin Luther. Philadelphia: Fortress Press.

Harvard

* ALTHAUS, P. (1996). The theology of Martin Luther. Philadelphia, Fortress Press.

MLA

* Althaus, Paul. The Theology of Martin Luther. Philadelphia: Fortress Press, 1996.

Turabian

* Althaus, Paul. The Theology of Martin Luther. Philadelphia: Fortress Press, 1996.

Look it up on Google books for more detail.


----------

